# mudflap caught and ripped wheel well liner :(



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

anyone have any experience fixing this themselves? It can't be too difficult I assume but probably putting away the mudflaps lol


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It depends on how bad the liner is damaged. They are not real expensive to replace either. 
I had a few small cracks in my inner fender plastic on a gen 1, near the front splash guard. 
I was able to repair it with JB weld and attached a new splash guard as it was cracked as well. 
It lasted for 4 more years and I sold the car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mud Guards 

right fender liner

left rear liner

Cheapest, but you get what you pay for.


----------

